# La cremallera está atascada



## Fanaya

Como é que se diz? A minha tentativa foi '_o fecho-de-correr está *emperrado*_', mas creio que não está correcto, já que não estou certo de que a palavra sublinhada seja a mais apropriada neste caso.

*La cremallera está atascada*


----------



## Vanda

Está corretíssimo, Fanaya. Dizemos que o fecho/ zíper está emperrado/agarrado, por exemplo.


----------



## GamblingCamel

pt.Wiki : Um zíper (português brasileiro) ou fecho-de-correr (português europeu). Também chamado no Brasil de fecho ecler e em Portugal de fecho éclair.


----------



## Fanaya

Obrigado


----------



## Audie

GamblingCamel said:


> pt.Wiki : Um zíper (português brasileiro) ou fecho-de-correr (português europeu). Também chamado no Brasil de fecho ecler e em Portugal de fecho éclair.


Eu sempre conheci, no Recife mesmo, com a grafia "fecho éclair" (pronunciando-se à francesa também, como disse Carfer lá embaixo). Só pra constar.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Para constar, também: existe a palavra "cremalheira" no Brasil, mas para designar uma "barra dentada" (http://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cremalheira).

Quanto ao "fecho-éclair" ou "fecho-eclér" (já aportuguesado), não via (ou ouvia) essa expressão há muito, muito tempo. Hoje, no Brasil (com as devidas exceções de praxe que podem existir) se diz "zíper", mesmo.


----------



## Vanda

Menos minha mãe, costureira da vida inteira; ela ainda diz: fecho éclair/   _fecho-ecler_. Ah.... e minhas irmãs também. Ah! E eu também; aleatoriamente.


----------



## chlapec

E então, *fecho relâmpago* já não se diz?


----------



## Vanda

Bem, só se for uso em Portugal. Eu pelo menos nunca vi.


----------



## Carfer

Cá em Portugal sempre se disse _'fecho-éclair'_ (com pronúncia à francesa) ou _'fecho de correr'_.


----------



## Fanaya

Sem hífens, Carfer? Eu tinha lido ambas as possibilidades, mas não estou certo de que a sua utilização seja habitual em Portugal.


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> Sem hífens, Carfer? Eu tinha lido ambas as possibilidades, mas não estou certo de que a sua utilização seja habitual em Portugal.


 
O Priberam regista _'fecho de correr'_ sem hífens e _'fecho-ecler' _com a grafia aportuguesada. Qualquer deles, pela minha experiência, é comum. A propósito, '_emperrado_' parece-me perfeito ou então _'encravado'_.


----------



## Fanaya

Obrigado, Carfer


----------



## vf2000

Na Bahia é éclair, não precisa dizer "fecho"  #economia...


----------

